# KUDOS to Sea Tow, Sunday, 6-4-12



## LABDOG3 (Jan 14, 2008)

Headed out for a few Snaps on Sunday in a buddy's boat. Made bait at the close bouys and head out towards the I-10 rubble. Go just a couple miles and motor starts acting up (sounded, and felt like fuel pump issue to me?). Anyway, we are soon dead in the water. We tinker around a bit with no success and decide to go ahead and call Sea Tow.

Got them on the line, give our info and wait. A minute or 2 later they call us back, tell us may be a good 45 minutes to an hour. O well, we can just King fish while we wait. Couldn't have been more that 30 minutes and we see the familiar yellow and black hull headed our way. Heck, I was still enjoying trying to catch a King.

So the boat operator eases up and is very calm and professional (just what you need in a stressful situation like this)..He was super helpful and had us hooked up and on our way in just a couple of seconds. Got us moving pretty good and back to the dock in WAY less time than I ever imagined.

I wish I was sure of the guys name, I think it was Keith, or maybe Kevin (older gent with silver goatee and mustasche). He was just outstanding and is a credit to Sea Tow. Sea Tow, I hope you know who I am referring to, cause this guy is a keeper!!..we were towed by a twin hull (cat) with twin 175's I think. You guys made a BAD situation tolerable, and the tow ride in was really sort of nice and relaxing.

Anyway...THANKS to Sea Tow and your very professional and personable employee. GREAT Job.

O, and I was able to catch about a 25 pound King, just before our "ride" got there, so the day was not a TOTAL loss:thumbup:


----------



## PCfisher66 (Oct 13, 2010)

I got them also, though I hope I never have to use them. Glad everything worked out, at least the towing part.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

Dang, i hate that yall broke down!! By the way, what did it cost ya??


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Glad a not so good day ended ok. Thats a nice king to boot. Dinner and you did not even have to drive in. Not so bad!! Glad all turned out good. Congrates on a nice fish.


----------



## jeff912 (Nov 1, 2011)

Sorta off topic but what do you guys catch at I-10 rubble?


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

hes retired coast guard, definitely a pro in the boat, as are ken, john, etc. sea tow if the way to go!


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

i think i heard u call for sea tow sunday was out about 14 miles


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

They tow y'all to grande lagoon yatch club? If so I saw him bring ya in and that guy was good cause it gets skinny in there for a boat of his size towing another.


----------



## hisseafit (Jun 28, 2009)

I had to use them two weeks ago, and think we had the same Capt. Great service and Capt.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

grey ghost said:


> Dang, i hate that yall broke down!! By the way, what did it cost ya??


If you have an old boat like mine, its just like gas, you gotta have it to go, lol. Costs me $175 a year, well spent whether I use it or not


----------



## bellview268219 (May 29, 2011)

Dang epic story


----------



## RabbitHunter (Dec 17, 2011)

I gladly spend my 175.00 a year with them. You can't go wrong... heck you will spend that on bait..etc..LABDOG glad you guys are alright!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words. I'm glad we could help. Thank you for being a Seatow member. Did you figure out what happened to the boat? 

Capt John Ward
Sea Tow Destin/Pensacola/Orange Beach
850-492-5070

www.seatow.com


----------



## LABDOG3 (Jan 14, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks for the kind words. I'm glad we could help. Thank you for being a Seatow member. Did you figure out what happened to the boat?
> 
> Capt John Ward
> Sea Tow Destin/Pensacola/Orange Beach
> ...


Well It was my friends boat and his membership...I know he was taking it straight back to the shop that had supposedly "fixed" it. I have not heard back from him yet. I think he was pretty embarrassed with the brake down the very first time he invited anyone along. I tried to tell him that's boating, nothing to be ashamed of...happens to the best of us and likely will happen again some day...just glad he was prepared...I was thinking fuel system, fuel pump issues...Heck, I'm ready to try and go again with him...no worries, he has SEA TOW:thumbup:


----------



## redneck911 (May 15, 2008)

I was with a friend out of pensacola two weeks ago and had to call tow boat US out of Macs marina we were 18 miles from the pass it took him 3.5 hours to get us towed in at 7 knots or mph which ever but he said it took him two hours to get out to us. My question is do the Tow boat us boats only go 9 mph? I think i know the answer because when he came up to us he was going much faster than that. I wouldn't mind being charged for an extra hour if it was 30 or 45 dollars an hour but an extra 175 dollars I think that is pretty rediculious. I was not happy with our tow in. the guy talked nice but why charge you with an extra hour that he wasn't on the water. I am just wondering if anyone can give me a reason. thanks


----------

